# Dead areas in workspace?



## Senorfrink (Aug 21, 2012)

Today while playing with a photo I realized that there seems to be an uneditible area in the middle of the workspace.  don't think it was there previously so leads me to believe that maybe there is something I could have done to cause this.  The area is kind of dead center in the workspace and extends from the top down to 1/3 from the bottom and maybe 1/4 in on both sides.  

I say dead space because the image is essentially uneditible in this area as all tool tips cease functioning when they get to this area.  I first noticed it with the adjustment brush but have since noticed that I cannot adjust the position of the graduated filter once the button enters this area.

Any help/suggestions would be awesome.  Thanks


----------



## Senorfrink (Aug 21, 2012)

Solved.  For some reason restarting the Mac resolved the issue.  Odd.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Senorfrink, welcome to the forum!  Well done for fixing it so quickly - rebooting solves the weirdest issues!


----------

